# Jive Dancing Lessons



## macy10 (22 Aug 2007)

hope someone can help me here!! Want to go to dancing lessons to learn how to dance. I'm not too bad when it comes to general waltzing and jiving but would love to learn how to do it properly and learn other forms of ballroom dancing too. I'm living in North City Dublin. Is there somewhere in the North suburbs or town?? and if so do you know how much these type of lessons generally are??

Thanks


----------



## purpeller (23 Aug 2007)

Morisini Whelan school of dance on Parnell Square do lots of different type including jive/rock n roll.
I took a course with them before and thought they were excellent.


----------



## Merlin (23 Aug 2007)

Hi Macy10,
We went to Morsini as well (3 girls) it was great. Only thing is there weren't any men, which means you only get to dance with the teacher and can't practise that much. 
M.


----------



## purpeller (23 Aug 2007)

I think the "no men" thing is across the board in dance classes.

I've taken a lot of different ones over the past few years (swing, salsa, rock n roll and waltz). I had to bring a male partner with me if I wanted to learn properly and then he had to be shared with others!  Swing has the most guys.


----------



## macy10 (23 Aug 2007)

Thanks to both of you for your replies. I was just getting frustrated with the internet and not finding anything suitable.. I wasd hoping to go along with my bf as he really loves to dance too, mind you we're no Jennifer Grey or Patrick Swayze!!!! Any idea on the duration and costs of classes, also what nights and times??? (Work you know!!)
Thanks again


----------



## boaber (24 Aug 2007)

Myself & Mrs Boaber went to a place in Blackrock run by Just Dance

http://www.justdance.ie/

They have locations all over Dublin.  All welcome!


----------



## purpeller (24 Aug 2007)

[broken link removed]


----------

